# Sunday Markets - legit goods?



## MandaC (23 Feb 2009)

Went to one of the Sunday Markets this afternoon.  Guy selling UGG Boots €60 and NIKE Runners €40.  

Both were real and not fakes.   To put it mildly, I would not be surprised if they did not get there honestly.  Do the Gardai patrol these markets, if not, they should.


----------



## Chocks away (23 Feb 2009)

MandaC, how do you know that they were genuine?


----------



## MandaC (23 Feb 2009)

Well obviously you are not getting a receipt, but I bought the boots in Australia last year and could spot a fake.  I really think both of them were real.

I just wonder why the Gardai do not visit these type of markets on a regular basis, for either counterfeit or knock off goods/stolen goods.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Feb 2009)

I believe the Gardaí do visit them although how frequent I can't say.


----------



## Caveat (23 Feb 2009)

Most markets I've been to trade A LOT in 'knock offs'.

Certainly one relatively close to me is notorious for it.


----------



## RonanC (23 Feb 2009)

The Uggs and Nike runners are fakes i'd imagine. 

Ebay and markets are full of them at the moment. 

Thing is, its very hard to tell the fakes from the real thing, they are that good looking. Quality obviously wouldn't be anywhere near the same.


----------



## csirl (23 Feb 2009)

Didnt one of those watchdog type programmes in the UK look into this a few months back? Went to a market and purchased a random selection of good from various stalls. The fake rate was 100%. They had expected to get a high percentage of fakes, but not this high.


----------



## MandaC (23 Feb 2009)

I would be more inclined to think these fell off the back of a lorry somewhere rather than fakes.


----------



## Chocks away (23 Feb 2009)

MandaC, I have seen fakes that have fooled retailers! No kidding. That is why these things are so readily sought. As in all merchandise, there is top of the range and seconds. So too with fakes.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Feb 2009)

I've seen Gardai patrolling a market near here (Clara, every Sunday) but they can't be there all day every day. Things get missed.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Feb 2009)

If you have genuine concerns, alert the local Gardai.


----------



## MandaC (23 Feb 2009)

Have already


----------



## Cayne (23 Feb 2009)

Am sure the Gardai have better things to be at these days than patrolling markets selling knock off gear!


----------



## RonanC (23 Feb 2009)

CCOVICH said:


> If you have genuine concerns, alert the local Gardai.


 
Better still, contact Nike and Ugg and tell them that there is counterfeit goods being sold at a market. Let them then contact the authorities. Its not really a Garda issue, more of a Revenue/Customs issue. 

Here's a guide on how to spot a fake from the real deal

UGG

NIKE


----------



## MandaC (23 Feb 2009)

Cayne said:


> Am sure the Gardai have better things to be at these days than patrolling markets selling knock off gear!




A couple of years ago there was a consignment of runners (10,000 pairs)which were hijacked some of which showed up at a market similar to this.  It was quite funny because they were for sale on every street corner and market.  Some people were caught "minding" some of them and the Gardai took it quite seriously.

I dont see why the Gardai should not be interested in stopping this type of thing.


----------



## Padraigb (23 Feb 2009)

CCOVICH said:


> If you have genuine concerns, alert the local Gardai.



Let's be practical: if you want to make a complaint to the Gardai, you should be specific about which trader or traders you are concerned about. Something general like "They're all at it" or "There's a lot of it happening" is no use. To inspect one or two traders on the basis of specific and credible complaints is manageable enough; to inspect a whole market is a huge operation.

Even if the Gardai bring more prosecutions, I think it unlikely to change things much. There is too much profit to be made, and too many people willing to make a quick buck.

It doesn't take much cop-on to realise that branded goods sold at extremely low prices by transient traders are probably dodgy. I am sure that most purchasers realise that. They, too, are culpable.


----------



## MandaC (23 Feb 2009)

Padraigb said:


> It doesn't take much cop-on to realise that branded goods sold at extremely low prices by transient traders are probably dodgy. I am sure that most purchasers realise that. They, too, are culpable.



Absolutely.


----------



## extopia (23 Feb 2009)

Cayne said:


> Am sure the Gardai have better things to be at these days than patrolling markets selling knock off gear!



Are you suggesting that the Gardai should be selective in which laws to enforce?


----------



## iggy (23 Feb 2009)

MandaC said:


> I just wonder why the Gardai do not visit these type of markets on a regular basis, for either counterfeit or knock off goods/stolen goods.


 
 I`ve noticed a marked increase in the number of Gardai in my area sporting Ugg boots while on patrol....really warm in this cold weather.


----------



## Cayne (23 Feb 2009)

extopia said:


> Are you suggesting that the Gardai should be selective in which laws to enforce?


 
No Im suggesting that there are bigger ills in Irish society that demand greater scrutiny from the Gardai.


----------



## allthedoyles (23 Feb 2009)

I advertised a 'Juicy Couture ' handbag on eBay and it turned out to be a fake.

It was genuinely purchased in shop in Dublin.

However , eBay were able to recognise that it was a fake by the writing and numbers on the label.

It was removed by eBay immediately


----------



## Smashbox (23 Feb 2009)

What did you do with it doyles?


----------



## extopia (23 Feb 2009)

Cayne said:


> No Im suggesting that there are bigger ills in Irish society that demand greater scrutiny from the Gardai.



So who should enforce the "little" laws then? Traffic wardens?


----------



## extopia (23 Feb 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> It was genuinely purchased in shop in Dublin.



Yes, but which shop in Dublin? I'm sure if it's a reputable department store they took it back and refunded your money on production of your evidence. Or was it from a "dodgy" shop?


----------

